# Bridgestone MB-5



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Just picked this up over the weekend, I think it's a 1991. Nothing too special, but the geometry feels nice and it has very little wear. Even has the original Ritchey MegaBite tires. A little small for me but I can manage it. Has Deore thumbies and a 500LX crank. The derailers/hubs are 400LX, w/ some DiaCompe cantis. Cassette was broken when I got it and I had to grind off a U-Lock that was locked to the TT (no key). For $30 I couldn't pass it up. 

I'm going put the crank onto my touring bike (since it has nice ring sizes for that purpose) but otherwise ride it as is. New tires will probably be needed, I think the sidewalls on these are going to tear once I hit some New England rocks. 

Does anyone know if the 500LX crank is cast or forged?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Linnaeus said:


> Just picked this up over the weekend, I think it's a 1991. Nothing too special, but the geometry feels nice and it has very little wear. Even has the original Ritchey MegaBite tires. A little small for me but I can manage it. Has Deore thumbies and a 500LX crank. The derailers/hubs are 400LX, w/ some DiaCompe cantis. Cassette was broken when I got it and I had to grind off a U-Lock that was locked to the TT (no key). For $30 I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> I'm going put the crank onto my touring bike (since it has nice ring sizes for that purpose) but otherwise ride it as is. New tires will probably be needed, I think the sidewalls on these are going to tear once I hit some New England rocks.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 500LX crank is cast or forged?


That is a cool rider for only 30 bucks! Well done


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

how much was the boat?


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

I got the boat for free, but had to put in a new floor, new engine and outdrive, new wiring, etc. But it came w/ the galvanized trailer and hull is pretty special - it's a 1972 SeaCraft (the Porsche 911 of vintage fishing boats).


----------

